# Advice for possible Expat moving to UAE?



## Hmccook12 (28 d ago)

So I recently took a trip to Dubai and fell in love with the City. I’m now thinking about moving here and applying to Barakah the nuclear plant in the UAE. I currently work in a nuclear plant in America but I had some questions about this if anyone who works there or has some info that would be great.
1. I’m currently in electrical maintenance where I work. Obviously in America I pay a lot of tax but for an electrical tech in the UAE what is the pay like at Barakah?
2. I know Barakah is around 3 hours from Dubai. My plan was to just move somewhere near the plant and on my off time go back to Dubai or travel. What’s the work schedule like working at the plant? How many days do you work? How much off time do you get? 
3. what’s the culture like at Barakah if you work there? Are expats treated different? I’m treated very well where I work now so by no means do I want to jump ship into something that’s a big mistake.
If the pay was good and the time off was good I would consider moving. I loved Dubai and the UAE is a very safe country. I feel like overall my money goes farther and I’m not being taxed like crazy. If anyone can provide any answers that would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hmccook12 said:


> 1. I’m currently in electrical maintenance where I work. Obviously in America I pay a lot of tax but for an electrical tech in the UAE what is the pay like at Barakah?


Difficult to say as salaries can vary massively. But FYI an Electrical technician (or other technican level) jobs in UAE are usually filled by candidates from developing countries, hence salaries would be < 10k AED month. You'd really need to be applying for Engineer/Senior Engineer level roles (ideally professionally certified/qualified) in order to secure top pay brackets.



Hmccook12 said:


> 2. I know Barakah is around 3 hours from Dubai. My plan was to just move somewhere near the plant and on my off time go back to Dubai or travel. What’s the work schedule like working at the plant? How many days do you work? How much off time do you get?


Sorry no idea.



Hmccook12 said:


> 3. what’s the culture like at Barakah if you work there? Are expats treated different? I’m treated very well where I work now so by no means do I want to jump ship into something that’s a big mistake.


That really depends on your team, you could have the best co-workers or the worst. Its really a case of only finding out once you start work.


----------



## Hmccook12 (28 d ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> Difficult to say as salaries can vary massively. But FYI an Electrical technician (or other technican level) jobs in UAE are usually filled by candidates from developing countries, hence salaries would be < 10k AED month. You'd really need to be applying for Engineer/Senior Engineer level roles (ideally professionally certified/qualified) in order to secure top pay brackets.
> 
> 
> wow so pay where I’m from is easily over 100k a year. It would be a no brained not to move if salary did not match. I had no idea technicians were paid so low. I don’t have a 4 year degree for an engineer. I may apply but I’m def not gonna consider moving if salary isn’t the same. Appreciate the response though.


----------

